# Done_Fishin - 4K



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Congrats DF :4-clap:


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Congrats..

I wonder how DF will take that weight comment :laugh:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks .. 























edit [email protected] chris .. lucky I'm on a diet :grin:


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Congratulations. Keep up the great work.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Congratulations - and I'm glad you're not done_postin yet! :grin:


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Congratulations.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Well done Frank - now stop grinning & get back to the Network Course Work...:grin:


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Congratulations D_F* :4-clap::4-clap::4-cheers::4-cheers:


----------



## ashumann12 (Mar 18, 2007)

DF!


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congrats DF and well done!!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks guys ..









:4-cheers: the drinks are on me .. whoever doesn't arrive in time forfeits theirs to a worthy cause :grin:


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Congrats D_F well done and keep up the good work :4-clap::4-clap:


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Done_Fishin said:


> :4-cheers: the drinks are on me ..


OK then, see you at 'The James Joyce' Irish pub (close to the Thission station) - just state the time! :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Zazula said:


> OK then, see you at 'The James Joyce' Irish pub (close to the Thission station) - just state the time! :grin:


Didn't I say that if you don't get here in time ???? 

I have one week until I do do the second part of my networking course 


> Interconnecting Cisco Networking Devices Part 2 (ICND2)
> 
> 14-19/4 Monday -Friday 17:00-22:00 & Saturday 09:30-16:30


and I have been studying everyday since last Xmas the Interactive pdf course "Cisco Networking Academy Program" in order to figure out what I don't understand, so I can ask and clarify whilst I am attending that final part of the seminar ...

I have practice exams too that I will start just as soon as I finish reading ... hopefully the combined might of everything that I am studying will give me the chance of getting through the course and getting my CCNA certification. 

I'll let you know a date when we can celebrate down by Thission .. and maybe we'll see an end to the rainy weather too !


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

*congratulations*


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Well Done Frank..Congratulations!!
Keep them words of wisdom coming thick and fast. :grin:

:4-cheers:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Thx again .. 
@Dave .. I think I prefer the term common sense .. but maybe it just isn't so common elsewhere :grin:


----------



## Dunedin (Jul 19, 2007)

So many people with milestones :smile:

Well done for yours Done_Fishin

[URL="[/URL]


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Thx Dunedin .. and from such a pretty Fish .. I see you're over halfway towards your first milestone .. once you're past the first the rest come much more easily


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi Frank..

Congratulations to you ! ! 

I wish you well in your Networking course.

JC


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

ray: thanks .. it will be too embarrassing NOT to pass after all the effort I have put into it ..:grin:


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

Congrats D_F :4-clap:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

thx .. and for the life .. sorry laugh ... great pic .. sort of reminds me of life on TSF


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

Belated congrats :smile:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Thx .. better late than never as they say ...


----------

